# Is PetzLife Oral care spray and gel good for tartar?



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I am asking on behalf of a friend whose greyhound has tartar build up in her back teeth. The dog won't eat raw food or bones and had a dental clean only a few months ago. (She makes homemade food for dogs and not kibble fed).

We can now purchase this product in New Zealand and I was wondering whether I should recommend it to her to loosen the tartar.
any advice would be great.
cheers


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I used the gel before I switched to raw, and I thought it was an excellent product. I just put it on a doggy toothbrush and rubbed it onto their teeth.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Paying a visit to the vet would be best for that dog so that appropriate oral health guide can be given.


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

I also used it before switching to raw and had excellent results! I used the peppermint spray and the salmon gel. I used the gel daily initially and then once the heavy tarter was broken up I did the spray once a day, and eventually a couple times a week.


----------

